# Fish Tank Dividers



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Buying a fish tank divider like this one is there a safe way to paint the divider black. what ways are safe to make this divider black, I don't have money to buy another one. what would you guys use?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't paint it black.

Just use it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't do neither! Flimsy, don't trust it


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Eggcrate


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I wouldn't do neither! Flimsy, don't trust it


The picture is actually messed up. the side bars are from the original divider but the sheet is replace with a clear acrylic sheet. It's sturdy enough to take a punch without bending or breaking. I tried to find Black acrylic sheets at my Rona or Home depot but no luck. You think Michaels have any?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

eggcrate at home depot...its like $3 for a 3'x3' piece...cut it to size, secure it with some suction cups and your good


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

You can only get those black plastic egg crates online shopping. At home depot or lowes they only got white ones. I like the Black ones as well but they are hard to get locally. Google search


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Doesn't the plexy slip into the blk ends? As long as the plexy fits good n tight (might even silicone it in?)you should be ok. I prefer defuser but if its sturdy & you trust it, have at it. Does look nicer than defuser.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You may be able to paint it with a black latex paint but not to sure. Never tested it under water but have used it to paint back grounds.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

don't paint it with latex paint its not safe...u have to use Krylon Fusion but i wouldn't paint it at all


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I know people have used krylon fusion in their tanks but a whole divider is a bit much. If it was a filter intake or something it shoudl be fine but I probably wouldn't paint a whole divider as thats a decent amount of paint. It should be fine but who knows.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Krylon fusion spray paint like has been said.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'am using plastic egg crate right now, I want to switch to the acrylic sheet divider. I was just wondering if anyone knew where I could buy black acrylic sheets. I'am going to use it for my rhoms when I move them into the bigger tank. I want to use the black acrylic so they don't see each other and don't stress out.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Just as another option incase anyone else is interested Poret filter foam works too. they come in larger sizes and you cut them to fit your tank or order them the size of your tank. they colonize bacteria and work as a divider. they come in a couple different colors as well including black. may not be the best option for piranha keepers but who knows maybe someone would like to try it. i think it would work.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> Just as another option incase anyone else is interested Poret filter foam works too. they come in larger sizes and you cut them to fit your tank or order them the size of your tank. they colonize bacteria and work as a divider. they come in a couple different colors as well including black. may not be the best option for piranha keepers but who knows maybe someone would like to try it. i think it would work.


Put it between 2 1/8" pieces of acrylic! Piranha can't bite them, can't see through it, and it works as a sponge filter.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Just as another option incase anyone else is interested Poret filter foam works too. they come in larger sizes and you cut them to fit your tank or order them the size of your tank. they colonize bacteria and work as a divider. they come in a couple different colors as well including black. may not be the best option for piranha keepers but who knows maybe someone would like to try it. i think it would work.


Put it between 2 1/8" pieces of acrylic! Piranha can't bite them, can't see through it, and it works as a sponge filter.
[/quote]

alright, i try that.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

brilliant JZ that would work lol but im def too lazy for that and cheap


----------

